# ECA Questions and Answers



## jimmyaus (Dec 1, 2015)

Started this post for clarifications regarding ECA.


----------



## jimmyaus (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello seniors, Please guide if ECA needs to be done for Standard 10(SSC) and Standard 12(HSC) education if one has applied for assessment of BCOM and MBA degree.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jimmyaus said:


> Hello seniors, Please guide if ECA needs to be done for Standard 10(SSC) and Standard 12(HSC) education if one has applied for assessment of BCOM and MBA degree.


My immigration or citizenship application


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jimmyaus said:


> Hello seniors



Why are you making assumptions about the ages of the people who post here? 




> Please guide if ECA needs to be done for Standard 10(SSC) and Standard 12(HSC) education



What do those terms even mean? If you want info about immigrating to Canada you should use terms that mean something to Canadians and should not expect us to go searching out clarifications just to answer your questions.


----------



## jimmyaus (Dec 1, 2015)

colchar said:


> Why are you making assumptions about the ages of the people who post here?
> 
> 
> 
> What do those terms even mean? If you want info about immigrating to Canada you should use terms that mean something to Canadians and should not expect us to go searching out clarifications just to answer your questions.


1. Seniors; I meant someone who holds seniority over this paticular subject over me... 

2. Since I have already completed Bachelor of Commerce and Masters in Business Administration do I need to also submit documents for Secondary and Higher Secondary School education. Hope someone can guide me.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jimmyaus said:


> 1. Seniors; I meant someone who holds seniority over this paticular subject over me...
> 
> 2. Since I have already completed Bachelor of Commerce and Masters in Business Administration do I need to also submit documents for Secondary and Higher Secondary School education. Hope someone can guide me.



You need to submit your complete education history.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jimmyaus said:


> 1. Seniors; I meant someone who holds seniority over this paticular subject over me...


That isn't what 'seniors' means.





> 2. Since I have already completed Bachelor of Commerce and Masters in Business Administration do I need to also submit documents for Secondary and Higher Secondary School education. Hope someone can guide me.



Submit everything, especially as there is a very real chance that your education will not be considered up to Canadian standards.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

Hello all,

One of my friends needs guidance on ECA ?

He is already done with assessment but is confused "how to capture it on EE profile"

He is bachelor's in Microbiology (3 years as per indian system)

Plus 

Masters in Microbiology (2 year as per indian system)

Now the WES ECA reads that 

Bachelor's degree (three years) and bachelor's degree ( four years).

His question is how to capture the same in EE profile?

Do he need to create two lines/record and capture bachelor's degree for both? Or a single line/record ?

Thanks in advance

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## arun4u2000 (Apr 20, 2017)

colchar said:


> Why are you making assumptions about the ages of the people who post here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Colchar - I think you are having lot of free time to comment & most of the times it de motivates the person whom you replying. Hope you have a smooth life going at your end


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

arun4u2000 said:


> Hi Colchar - I think you are having lot of free time to comment & most of the times it de motivates the person whom you replying. Hope you have a smooth life going at your end


I agree with you Arun... 

These kind of comments demotivate others...

Instead of helping you they start judging you..

Everyone knows what SENIOR word stands for....

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1256921

Check this out too...

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

This person used that same rude tone with me..

Seems like he is not doing well...

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

arun4u2000 said:


> Hi Colchar - I think you are having lot of free time to comment & most of the times it de motivates the person whom you replying.


Why are people from India so sensitive to the truth? Would you rather we blow smoke up their rear ends?





> Hope you have a smooth life going at your end



Yep, incredibly smooth. Good education, good career, good income, good family.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

meraprvisa said:


> Everyone knows what SENIOR word stands for....



Not in the context in which it was used. It might mean something in that context in India, but it doesn't here in Canada. And since you are on a Canadian forum, you should use terms as they are used in a Canadian context.

If you were here in Canada and used 'seniors' in that manner in a conversation with a Canadian they would look at you as if you were an idiot.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

colchar said:


> Why are people from India so sensitive to the truth? Would you rather we blow smoke up their rear ends?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop sending such msgs...

You need not to comment on INDIA..

no one is dying for your help..

Better stay away.... Good for you...

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## arun4u2000 (Apr 20, 2017)

I do'nt even know which place from you are Mr Colchar. Seeing at your messages i think you should start consultancy job for immigration's and give better life to everyone..God bless you & your candidates whom you will assist..


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

meraprvisa said:


> Stop sending such msgs...


Um, no.




> You need not to comment on INDIA..


I didn't comment on India, I made an observation about some Indians being overly sensitive.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

arun4u2000 said:


> I do'nt even know which place from you are Mr Colchar.


It should be obvious.





> Seeing at your messages i think you should start consultancy job for immigration's and give better life to everyone



Nah, quite happy with my current job.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Ok, people... this thread has lost the plot so it's being closed.


----------

